
Google Apps Still A Tiny Business, But Microsoft Should Be In Panic Mode - sinzone
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-google-apps-still-a-tiny-business-only-50-million-a-year-but-microsoft-should-be-in-major-panic-mode-2010-3
======
benologist
If MS should be panicking because of that then Google should be shitting
themselves because of Cuil. But that would be stupid, people say.

